# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  выбор  лазерного МФУ

## mihailv

какое  лазерное мфу  наилудшее для дома?

----------


## Slater

> какое  лазерное мфу  наилудшее для дома?


исходя из личного опыта посоветую что нить из canon или НР так как более дешевые самсунги при последующей заправке скорее всего придется расчиповывать, чтобы была возможность заправлять картриджи(это первое что уточните у продавцов), а не покупать новые;)
смотрите из своего личного бюджета, удачной покупки:)

----------


## mihailv

а как этот вариант, Лазерное МФУ Brother DCP-7030R .

----------


## deltax

Был у меня Brother DCP-7010R, - остался недоволен. В нем 2 картриджа: один с селеновым барабаном, один с порошком, каждый стоит тысячи по 2 (оригинал). Селенового барабана в теории должно было хватать на 5 порошков. Попытка заправки приводила к досрочной смене селеновых барабанов. Так что, при низкой первоначальной цене МФУ повышенные расходы на расходники. 
У приятеля такой же, - он доволен. Но он печатает гораздо меньше, ему картриджа на 2 года хватает. Так что для интенсивной эксплуатации Brother не рекомендую.
Сейчас у меня Canon i-sensys mf-4018, пока доволен.

----------


## DEL

[sms]http://yandex.ru[/sms]

----------

